# Can anyone name this fry ??



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)




----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

oh wow.. are those true parrot fry?

I heard they are hard/take a long time to breed.

If so, do I get some fry for free? 

Congrats


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Lucky guess..
sure just come by and pick them up.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Graeme said:


> Lucky guess..
> sure just come by and pick them up.




Not a lucky guess but you are more famous than you think 

You have amazing species (even tho I don't know their names) in your tank(s)!!

Do you think you might be the first one to breed the parrot in Canada??


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Nope my fry are F2's
The parents came from a guy in winterpeg they are about 5 years old..
But I am sure there are very few people in canada that have managed to breed them..


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

look like the Green terror cichlid fry, but not sure!
otherwise look same as my FH FRY !
congrats,,


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)




----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pix.
How big are they? I thought they get up to 12"+

Some awesome pix were lost when the old site crashed


----------

